# All Wells Fargo orders are cancelled



## Craigslist Hack

But we did not lose Wells Fargo. They may come back?

Umm....? If you don't know they are coming back than you don't know you didn't lose them.


----------



## STARBABY

craigslist hack said:


> but we did not lose wells fargo. They may come back?
> 
> Umm....? If you don't know they are coming back than you don't know you didn't lose them.


nfr ?


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> But we did not lose Wells Fargo. They may come back?
> 
> Umm....? If you don't know they are coming back than you don't know you didn't lose them.



All depends on which "National company" you talking about. Wells Fargo financial a Wells Fargo equity are merging operations into one unit, those 2 units are separate from the Wells Fargo mortgage which is most of the work.

They have separated them and pull all their work under one roof, The Financial and equity units have at least 5 service company's that handle the work exclusively. LPS, Core Logic, NFR are not part of the line up.

NFR canceled about 22 grass cuts last Friday, . Looks like MCS got some and a few others but i don't which as of yet. NFR still has the mortgage division at least in my states.


----------



## STARBABY

Zuse said:


> All depends on which "National company" you talking about. Wells Fargo financial a Wells Fargo equity are merging operations into one unit, those 2 units are separate from the Wells Fargo mortgage which is most of the work.
> 
> They have separated them and pull all their work under one roof, The Financial and equity units have at least 5 service company's that handle the work exclusively. LPS, Core Logic, NFR are not part of the line up.
> 
> NFR canceled about 22 grass cuts last Friday, . Looks like MCS got some and a few others but i don't which as of yet. NFR still has the mortgage division at least in my states.



had around eight yard canceled so far


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> All depends on which "National company" you talking about. Wells Fargo financial a Wells Fargo equity are merging operations into one unit, those 2 units are separate from the Wells Fargo mortgage which is most of the work.
> 
> They have separated them and pull all their work under one roof, The Financial and equity units have at least 5 service company's that handle the work exclusively. LPS, Core Logic, NFR are not part of the line up.
> 
> NFR canceled about 22 grass cuts last Friday, . Looks like MCS got some and a few others but i don't which as of yet. NFR still has the mortgage division at least in my states.


This is a pretty big deal for us. We don't work for MCS and Wells is 85% of our preservation work.


----------



## JDRM

What state are you in? Here in Mi we are with LPS, they lost WF here which made up 65% of LPS workload. 5 Bros got them, luckily we caught on with them....


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> What state are you in? Here in Mi we are with LPS, they lost WF here which made up 65% of LPS workload. 5 Bros got them, luckily we caught on with them....


Luckily??? 5 Bros is about the 3rd worst company out there. No Thanks!

We are in Indiana, Illinois, and Kentucky. I expect our workload to get light for a bit while LPS figures out what to do after losing everhome, and Wells.

NFR seems to be giving us more of the Financial Freedom stuff so maybe we just ride it out.

I hate that our company is parasitic. We depend on our clients too much and I know we are in better shape than most. We have other stuff going on and I keep planning to break away from preservation completely and now may be the time? 

The decision could be being made for me.


----------



## JDRM

Well, say what you want, I am doing good with them.

Anyway, they lost Everhome also??? Who got them? The email I got said a portion was released.

Is that just in your state? 

Do you know who is picking them up or is it too soon, no details yet?


----------



## mtmtnman

JDRM said:


> Well, say what you want, I am doing good with them.



It's not IF 5 children will screw you its WHEN. I know plenty of people many of them veterans in the business for a dozen years that got jacked. Watch your back. Tell the NO one time because you know what they are telling you to do is not right and game on...........


----------



## JDRM

mtmtnman said:


> It's not IF 5 children will screw you its WHEN. I know plenty of people many of them veterans in the business for a dozen years that got jacked. Watch your back. Tell the NO one time because you know what they are telling you to do is not right and game on...........


I have heard all of your stories, on other threads, and appreciate the input. But, rite now im more concerned with the thread topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaCaSa

Duplicate post


----------



## hammerhead

how many times are you going to ask the same question. Dont just post the same thing in all the threads. By the way if your looking to support a family doing this your screwed


----------



## Craigslist Hack

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Hello everyone,
> Sorry to budge in on this post. Not exactly sure on how to post/ask qs/ and get answers or to even answer on this website yet, so please forgive me. My name is Zack, Ive been working in this business since I was 16 on and off with a family company here in Fl. Now 24, Me and my fiance have decided to pursue this as our career. For the first 1.5 years we worked together it was rough, not because we couldnt get along, but because of the financial strain that my family put on us. We asked what counties needed to be covered, we had moved to that county to be closer for work. Get this after we moved the work was not here but in another county WTF!? We had to purchase a truck, equipment, trailers, etc etc. So we were in the hole by about 15k grand while barely keeping our bills paid. The work we do is everything, grass, p&p, reo, tashouts, evictions, boardings, maid, everthing! and i could give a list to what they pay us on a private message, and some of you would probably want to sue them or call them out your self!( 20 bucks for recut up to 1 acre, and under 12 in, and intial cuts is 30 up to 1 acre under 24in) And i dont even wanna talk about the money they owe us! sorry for venting guys but back to why im here. Im trying to know the ins and outs of this industry so my family and business can prosper. Im not looking to get rich, or to take over a state. Just to be paid fairly or close to fairly as possible. I have talked to one broker who might be interested but thats about it. Trying to start a business and work for one is difficult, especially when your being paid crap. If you guys could help my family out it would be greatly appreciated with any information on this. and also how to work my way around this website! Thank you everyone!


The answer is your story is the same as 95% of the guys on this board. If everyone told you a resteraunt in town sucked would you go eat there? Probably not so why would you want to continue in something that you are struggling with. 

All that is out there are promises of greener grass and bigger pay days. The reality is the grass is the same color and the payday was going to be bigger but you didn't take a meter pic!

Stop trying to make something work and focus your energy on creating something new.


----------



## hammerhead

*Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.*
Albert Einstein, (attributed)
US (German-born) physicist (1879 - 1955)


----------



## rjmalibo

Has anyone gotten an official notice from anyone yet about losing the business, like we did with Everhome?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

rjmalibo said:


> Has anyone gotten an official notice from anyone yet about losing the business, like we did with Everhome?


With one National I have with the other I have not.


----------



## mtmtnman

JDRM said:


> I have heard all of your stories, on other threads, and appreciate the input. But, rite now im more concerned with the thread topic. :thumbsup:



My suggestion to you is to diversify so when a client looses a contract it does not affect you. Foreclosures only account for about 30% of my work these days. Local realtors and private clients take up the rest. If i hadn't diversified in 2011 i would be bankrupt by now as SG took over all FNMA reo in Montana where i was making the bulk of my $$$ and foreclosures have pretty much dried up from what they where in 2011. They are building new homes left and right around here again and homes are going under contract in DAYS instead of months. Your in a more populated area but your inventory will eventually dry up too. You MIGHT have another year or 2. Do you have an exit strategy??:thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> My suggestion to you is to diversify so when a client looses a contract it does not affect you. Foreclosures only account for about 30% of my work these days. Local realtors and private clients take up the rest. If i hadn't diversified in 2011 i would be bankrupt by now as SG took over all FNMA reo in Montana where i was making the bulk of my $$$ and foreclosures have pretty much dried up from what they where in 2011. They are building new homes left and right around here again and homes are going under contract in DAYS instead of months. Your in a more populated area but your inventory will eventually dry up too. You MIGHT have another year or 2. Do you have an exit strategy??:thumbup:



My advice is sign on with Safeguard properties and go all in.


----------



## Wannabe

Lol thanohano


----------



## JDRM

LOL, These threads get off track fast.....:innocent:

Ask a question about a topic and in return not only do you not get the answer to your question, but you get the peanut gallery telling you how to run you business....LOL :yawn:


----------



## BRADSConst

Come on now, the people in my personal peanut gallery are awesome :thumbup::thumbup:. The serious conversations happen on the phone, via PM, email, etc. not here in the public where the lurkers far outweigh those of us who post. Many in the peanut gallery I consider to be friends, trust their advice and understand their sarcasm.


----------



## JDRM

BRADSConst said:


> Come on now, the people in my personal peanut gallery are awesome :thumbup::thumbup:. The serious conversations happen on the phone, via PM, email, etc. not here in the public where the lurkers far outweigh those of us who post. Many in the peanut gallery I consider to be friends, trust their advice and understand their sarcasm.


Well said Brad, although to offer one advise that they are not seeking is kind of downgrading. I am not the Newbie asking for advice, I believe Heartland prop pres was the one asking. I have 5 clients one of which this thread is about. I just had a question about the thread topic, which has still not been answered. :thumbup:

I must add, the advice given is good. This has been my business model from day 1. Never have all your eggs in one basket, I have seen many fall for that reason!


----------



## Zuse

The 3 Nationals that serve WF have not lost all of the account, just part.

Financial and equity division, which has come under one roof, the have pulled their work from NFR and CL, just some of it so far. i spoke a my buddy in GA which does about have the state for some Nationals and he said he got some cancellation on the CL side and NFR side, not many tho.

As far as LPS he hasn't got any cancellation yet, but he said that since LPS lost Everhome that he doesn't think LPS will send out a cancellation list they will just stop sending out the Financial and equity work orders and not notify anyone because of the fallout from back to back losses with Everhome and WF. Their sneaky like that, but since i don't work for them anymore more i cant say directly.

I do know that MCS has got some of WF for sure, not much but some, as to who else got the rest its still up in the air. Ive been doing WF foe yrs and they keep a very tight watch on their property's and they watch their prices very closely. Unlike the Bank of America which could give a rats As* what happens to them, i give SG as an example. 

I do know that WF has yet to name the new division, so its still a touchy subject for those that are servicing the WF accounts. But WF is sending a very clear message to the Nationals, get it done right and control cost or you will lose the account. And they "WF" do back-charge the Nationals also and anyone else that services their accounts in a big way. They hit CL so bad that they are having to put their default division up for sale, when CL lost states and LPS lost states and the new service company took over and found my problems they where not reported, the back charges started to fly... they got hit very hard.

Common sense teaches us that cost cutting is the flavor of the month and it will be pasted down to the BOTG, The banks know that the more service company that service their accounts raises the cost. Its causes the banks to employ more workers in offices and more building and over all more cost to the bottom line. Consolidation is coming to the industry slowly but it coming.

BOA selling of it default division to SG which was done in the middle of the night and was only made public after the sale, Core-logic going public with their selling of their Default Division, which is in your face admittance that its a drag on the bottom line of profits. Now we have the WF desperately looking for someone to service their accounts, moving work around at will.

One thing the Frank-Dodd bill was suppose to do was make sure their was no way the to big to fail would be able to happen again, but the new rules and "Regs" coming out of Washington had the opposite effect. It pushed the smaller banks out of business and their were gobbled up by the to big to fail banks.

Now you know why they want BOTG company's covering whole states. 

But don't look for LPS to come right out and admit that they that lost part of the WF account, they will take the loss and just stop sending out the recurring work orders. And Core-logic could give a rats as* their toast any how. NFR will be after the rest of the WF account with a vengeance, they have just hired a butt load of new employees and opened a new building in NH and Florida.

And as far as LPS they haven't pick up a new account in years, plus their reputation suxs in the industry, you can change your name but you cant change your past screw ups, which is still harassing them. This is why i dropped them when i had the chance, getting rid of a National on a state level is a lot harder than you think and it can be very costly.

Like some said earlier you can ride this train for a few yrs but its going to change and its not going to last that much longer.

Now go hug our wife.take her to dinner and diversify.

Happy mother days. 

Zuse


----------



## Wannabe

WF has been laying off workers from the One Home Campus HQ. Been told that they are "subbing" the default division to another company thus the trickle down job losses. It has not been made public who the "sub" Company is yet OR I missed it. Have family that works at the WFHM 1Home Campus and everyone is nervous for their jobs.


----------



## wmhlc

I have a feeling sg is getting it all or buying it. I had an audit from an outside company about 2 months ago and the the audit guy told me they where hired by wells Fargo to check the performance of the Sg network. Could be all bs but the same thing happen when boa deal went thru. Only time will tell but we have been doing wells estimates and repairs for about month now so I'm not sure what p&p and reo are seeing.


----------



## thanohano44

Wannabe said:


> WF has been laying off workers from the One Home Campus HQ. Been told that they are "subbing" the default division to another company thus the trickle down job losses. It has not been made public who the "sub" Company is yet OR I missed it. Have family that works at the WFHM 1Home Campus and everyone is nervous for their jobs.



Wells has subbed out parts of their default servicing for years. The division I was a part of outsourced the entire operation. When it failed, they just started hiring again.


----------



## cover2

How does a slimeball company like safeguard get these huge contracts when every property that has been touched by them looks like a pile of garbage. I just don't get it?:blink:


----------



## thanohano44

cover2 said:


> How does a slimeball company like safeguard get these huge contracts when every property that has been touched by them looks like a pile of garbage. I just don't get it?:blink:



Quality is not important. The bottom line is. Safeguard probably under bids everyone.


----------



## ctquietcorner

Not sure about SG getting the WF, but GCP here in CT and MA seems to have picked some up. The last week we have gotten about 20 WF orders for various things.


----------



## BRADSConst

ctquietcorner said:


> Not sure about SG getting the WF, but GCP here in CT and MA seems to have picked some up. The last week we have gotten about 20 WF orders for various things.


If they are sending WF work orders, you can bet they aren't getting them direct. They are subbing from someone who is getting the WF work.


----------



## Zuse

BRADSConst said:


> If they are sending WF work orders, you can bet they aren't getting them direct. They are subbing from someone who is getting the WF work.


GCP is a sub from LPS

My WF has picked up a lot this last week, work orders that were cancelled 2 weeks ago are coming back under WFHM


----------



## Gypsos

Does anyone know who has WF in Florida?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Just heard that Greentree actually purchased most of everhomes portfolio.

This means that LPS and others still have some evehome.

It also means whoever services green tree is about to get busier.

Does 5 Bros have green tree?


----------



## Irnhrse5

Safeguard has some Green Tree homes. It's not Five Brothers in my area anymore. I just serviced a green Tree that was serviced by 5 Bros for SG.


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just heard that Greentree actually purchased most of everhomes portfolio.
> 
> This means that LPS and others still have some evehome.
> 
> It also means whoever services green tree is about to get busier.
> 
> Does 5 Bros have green tree?


Yes, we do green tree for 5 bros in Mi, and AFAS does green tree in Fl

Certain states are different. 5 bros does WF in MI but AFAS does them in FL

Also breaking news, LPS got Chase back!:thumbsup: I got the email yesterday


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> Yes, we do green tree for 5 bros in Mi, and AFAS does green tree in Fl
> 
> Certain states are different. 5 bros does WF in MI but AFAS does them in FL
> 
> Also breaking news, LPS got Chase back!:thumbsup: I got the email yesterday


No one ever said where Chase went to after they let LPS. These banks are moving work around faster than Ive ever seen before..Geez. Makes you wonder what going on in the near term. I personally think the bottom is about to fall out of the market my the end of the summer. And it going to take the housing market with it.

Best save up.Could get a bit ROCKY here real soon.


----------



## JDRM

Zuse said:


> No one ever said where Chase went to after they let LPS. These banks are moving work around faster than Ive ever seen before..Geez. Makes you wonder what going on in the near term. I personally think the bottom is about to fall out of the market my the end of the summer. And it going to take the housing market with it.
> 
> Best save up.Could get a bit ROCKY here real soon.


I hear ya, and some have said that for a few yrs now. I agree it is going to fallout, the question is when?.. Until then, Im going to bank as much as possible. No ambition to expand, just get it while the gettin is good!:thumbsup:
Already diversified, so ready for the fallout whenever


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> No one ever said where Chase went to after they let LPS. These banks are moving work around faster than Ive ever seen before..Geez. Makes you wonder what going on in the near term. I personally think the bottom is about to fall out of the market my the end of the summer. And it going to take the housing market with it.
> 
> Best save up.Could get a bit ROCKY here real soon.



Chase in our area is Safeguard.

Now this whole Chase is coming back to LPS is not exactly true. Yes Chase is allowing them a try out. It's a limited release starting on the West Coast and it's a double top secret probation kind of thing. Not exactly a return to what once was.

LPS has onboarded a LARGE client that will roll out in October but everyone is tight lipped as to who that is.:whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44

Craigslist Hack said:


> Chase in our area is Safeguard.
> 
> Now this whole Chase is coming back to LPS is not exactly true. Yes Chase is allowing them a try out. It's a limited release starting on the West Coast and it's a double top secret probation kind of thing. Not exactly a return to what once was.
> 
> LPS has onboarded a LARGE client that will roll out in October but everyone is tight lipped as to who that is.:whistling2:



Bank of America


----------



## Craigslist Hack

thanohano44 said:


> Bank of America


Blasphemy! Please do not type those words in a thread I'm involved in.

I'm scared of very few things, snakes, clowns, std's, and anything with Bank of America attached to it.


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> Chase in our area is Safeguard.
> 
> Now this whole Chase is coming back to LPS is not exactly true. Yes Chase is allowing them a try out. It's a limited release starting on the West Coast and it's a double top secret probation kind of thing. Not exactly a return to what once was.
> 
> LPS has onboarded a LARGE client that will roll out in October but everyone is tight lipped as to who that is.:whistling2:


You are 99% correct, unless Michigan has floated over to the west coast? lol. Below is the list of states they are starting with.

*AZ*​ *MI*​ *SD*​ *CO*​ *MN*​ *UT*​ *DC*​ *MO*​ *VT*​ *IA*​ *ND*​ *WA*​ *ID*​ *OR*​


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> You are 99% correct, unless Michigan has floated over to the west coast? lol. Below is the list of states they are starting with.
> 
> *AZ*​ *MI*​ *SD*​ *CO*​ *MN*​ *UT*​ *DC*​ *MO*​ *VT*​ *IA*​ *ND*​ *WA*​ *ID*​ *OR*​


I was told West Coast only and the list of states was much smaller. My source is inside LPS but I like your version much better.:thumbup:

We really don't have that many Chase properties in our area but even the few that are here will help make up for the loss in revenue from the Everhome shake up.


----------



## GTX63

Craigslist Hack said:


> Blasphemy! Please do not type those words in a thread I'm involved in.
> 
> I'm scared of very few things, snakes, clowns, std's, and anything with Bank of America attached to it.


BOA....
Sold a flip to a young couple 2 years ago. Turned down two other offers because they had a substantial down payment and pre approval letter. 
I didn't read the fine print. It was from Bank of America. Took 6 months to close and I had to adjust down the sales price because the previous appraisal expired and the 2nd one was 10k less. Most enept, slow, unprofessional, backwards lending institution I ever dealt with, and this includes the secondary lenders that used to crawl the earth during the mortgage boom.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> BOA....
> Sold a flip to a young couple 2 years ago. Turned down two other offers because they had a substantial down payment and pre approval letter.
> I didn't read the fine print. It was from Bank of America. Took 6 months to close and I had to adjust down the sales price because the previous appraisal expired and the 2nd one was 10k less. Most enept, slow, unprofessional, backwards lending institution I ever dealt with, and this includes the secondary lenders that used to crawl the earth during the mortgage boom.


My love affair started with them when I was about 20. I bought something car or truck I think. Made my payments and kept getting notices that I was late. I was never late so I saved up and paid it off. Walked into my local branch paid them and got my title. I kept receiving letters saying I was late on my payment and that they were going to begin collections. I would call and get it cleared up and blah blah blah we cleared it up sorry for your inconvenience. Then I sell the vehicle and the VIN shows that it has a lien against it. I hired an attorney got that all cleared up. Then the next time I tried to get a loan it showed I was in collections with BOA. I have seen little from them since that has changed my opinion.


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> I was told West Coast only and the list of states was much smaller. My source is inside LPS but I like your version much better.:thumbup:
> 
> We really don't have that many Chase properties in our area but even the few that are here will help make up for the loss in revenue from the Everhome shake up.



Did you not get the email last week? It had all new requirements for chase, and the states which would be starting right away .... I copied and pasted those states from email. 

And I agree, something is better than nothing, after the everhome crap..


----------



## thanohano44

JDRM said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told West Coast only and the list of states was much smaller. My source is inside LPS but I like your version much better.:thumbup:
> 
> We really don't have that many Chase properties in our area but even the few that are here will help make up for the loss in revenue from the Everhome shake up.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Did you not get the email last week? It had all new requirements for chase, and the states which would be starting right away .... I copied and pasted those states from email.
> 
> And I agree, something is better than nothing, after the everhome crap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet LPS would do better serving BOA jobs better than SG, FB's, etc
Click to expand...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

thanohano44 said:


> JDRM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet LPS would do better serving BOA jobs better than SG, FB's, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would although I don't think BOA is up for grabs? Didn't SG purchase their default division?
Click to expand...


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Did you not get the email last week? It had all new requirements for chase, and the states which would be starting right away .... I copied and pasted those states from email.
> 
> And I agree, something is better than nothing, after the everhome crap..


I would have to look. I have one of the office girls handling the day to day emailing with LPS. I don't get involved unless it's absolutely necessary. They send no less than 40 emails a day.


----------



## JDRM

Maybe?...... But if they cannot satisfy their clients of late, Chase, Wells Fargo, etc. Why would they do better for BOA?... 

I think they need more inspectors! :thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM

Craigslist Hack said:


> I would have to look. I have one of the office girls handling the day to day emailing with LPS. I don't get involved unless it's absolutely necessary. They send no less than 40 emails a day.


Sent 5-29-14, :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

JDRM said:


> Maybe?...... But if they cannot satisfy their clients of late, Chase, Wells Fargo, etc. Why would they do better for BOA?...
> 
> I think they need more inspectors! :thumbsup:


The problem we have is with processing not the actual work. I could handle 100 more work orders a week if it wasn't such a nightmare to process and answer emails.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> thanohano44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would although I don't think BOA is up for grabs? Didn't SG purchase their default division?
> 
> 
> 
> They did, BOA was the largest recipient of bail out funds on the to big to fail scam, SG revenues last yr was over a 1bil, BOA ain't going no where anytime soon. This is why the get preferential treatment, FHA, VA and all the other GSA or Government Sponsored Agency's tha deals with home loans have a vested intrest in making sure BOA and SG dont fail. BOA consumes all of SG time, this why and my guess it why the are losing Chase.
> 
> If im wrong i will drop dead, and proclaim this industry is about to get turned upside down in a huge way.
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> I would have to look. I have one of the office girls handling the day to day emailing with LPS. I don't get involved unless it's absolutely necessary. They send no less than 40 emails a day.


 No less than 40 emails a day, are you serious, i would barely get maybe 5. And most of those was from the cut bid department. 

If this is the case then i would propose to you that soon your going to have a major problem on your hands if they pick up a new accounts. my main office girl was the best at up loading LPS, very rarely did she get questions on work orders And im sure i was doing more work than you.

you got your work cut-out for you.:notworthy:


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> Maybe?...... But if they cannot satisfy their clients of late, Chase, Wells Fargo, etc. Why would they do better for BOA?...
> 
> I think they need more inspectors! :thumbsup:


Thats to damn funny, just throw more inspectors at it, that will fix it for sure. that one had me rolling...:notworthy:


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> No less than 40 emails a day, are you serious, i would barely get maybe 5. And most of those was from the cut bid department.
> 
> If this is the case then i would propose to you that soon your going to have a major problem on your hands if they pick up a new accounts. my main office girl was the best at up loading LPS, very rarely did she get questions on work orders And im sure i was doing more work than you.
> 
> you got your work cut-out for you.:notworthy:


That is no exaggeration. It has gone up in volume now keep in mind many are questions regarding work orders. Their stupid vendor communications and each work order we receive is sent by email and it appears on our dashboard. I bet we get 5-6 phone calls a day.


----------



## thanohano44

JDRM said:


> Maybe?...... But if they cannot satisfy their clients of late, Chase, Wells Fargo, etc. Why would they do better for BOA?...
> 
> I think they need more inspectors! :thumbsup:



Since when has safeguard it any other national been able to satisfy their clients needs? Safeguard is the worst. We all see hack work across each and every client. It's all more of the same.


----------



## JDRM

So much for the limited release, we just had 200 work orders come in :thumbup:


----------

